# Duckman Trade



## NYWoodturner (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok Dave - here are the three pieces you have to choose from. 2 of the 3 are yours. Personally I would go with the two that are from the same tree but it's your call.
[attachment=12765]

[attachment=12766]


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 28, 2012)

GOLLY- Scott those are beautiful- did I tell you I was the ducks long lost cousin and he wanted you to send them to me:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:------------ Well I might be stretching the truth just a little--- well ---would you believe a lot!!!!!!!! Nice job


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow Scott! Those are great.  Do you sleep or just turn continuosly?


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 28, 2012)

Spectacular!!!
You are one lucky duck!
Tom


----------



## dean jordan (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow those are awesome I like the neck treatment .What boring system do you use?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 28, 2012)

They are all magniferrific. I like the form of all and wood of all of them, but I like the form of the tallest one best, and the wood of the shorter ones best. 

I'd like to place my order for 100 of the taller ones in the wood of the shorter ones. Well, I'd _like_ to anyway.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 28, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> Wow those are awesome I like the neck treatment .What boring system do you use?



No boring system yet. All of the hollowing done with a munro Pro-Forme. Thats why that tall one is about my max height for now.


----------



## myingling (Oct 28, 2012)

WOW ,,Nice work


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 28, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Ok Dave - here are the three pieces you have to choose from. 2 of the 3 are yours. Personally I would go with the two that are from the same tree but it's your call.


WOW  scott are you sure you didnt make these things in a past life for lets see for maybe frickin king tut . my god those are awsome peices . im amazed at what you guys create. i think all are equaly stunning but i to will pick the 2 out of old zirk . i like the tall one so ill just have to get one in the future i got plenty of that stock. you my freind are one of the best . thank you and more primo wood will be on its way  duck


----------



## DomInick (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow!!!!! Those are beautiful and Definitely different.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Dec 8, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Ok Dave - here are the three pieces you have to choose from. 2 of the 3 are yours. Personally I would go with the two that are from the same tree but it's your call.



Simply incredible. What are their diminsions?


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 8, 2012)

Scott, Those are fantastic!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 8, 2012)

AXEMAN58 said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Dave - here are the three pieces you have to choose from. 2 of the 3 are yours. Personally I would go with the two that are from the same tree but it's your call.
> ...



Thanks Terry! The shortest is 8" tall 6" wide. The tallest is 13.75 x 6. The middle one along with the shortest live with Dave now and I don't remember the exact dimensions, but you can make a pretty good guess given the other two...


----------

